# Teaser



## SENC (May 17, 2014)

The USPS website suggests that a package is out for delivery to a certain lever-pulling, switch-flipping, fbe-harvesting, certifiable ck junky. I will post pictures after delivery is confirmed, and have a certain elderly but not-so-frail, and highly talented flatworker as a co-conspirator whom I'm sure also has some pics to post.

I'll be on the road most of the afternoon, so it may be early evening before I can post pictures.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2014)

For now.................. Maybe this tonight when u post pics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2014)

I think I know what's going down. I may or may not have seen pics elsewhere.  These pics that I may or may not have seen may or may not show something pretty awesome. 

I'll be watching!


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2014)

SENC said:


> The USPS website suggests that a package is out for delivery to a certain lever-pulling, switch-flipping, fbe-harvesting, certifiable ck junky. I will post pictures after delivery is confirmed, and have a certain elderly but not-so-frail, and highly talented flatworker as a co-conspirator whom I'm sure also has some pics to post.
> 
> I'll be on the road most of the afternoon, so it may be early evening before I can post pictures.



Henry, I did not see this until now, and I had just sent you this PM (as you know) but I will post it for the rest of the members to see. This is all making sense now . . .


_Henry, I just receieved a box from you that I think was meant for Mike. The bottom of the box has his name on it, and I do not remember making a trade with you. It's a beautiful box and call! .... but I think it was mislabeled. I will pack it back exactly as you had it and forward it to Mike. I will keep the CK lid as payment for my labor. 

Seriously, beautiful job man that call is gorgeous is that my FBE it doesn't look like it._

Man I don't know what to say. This is purely beautiful work guys. Henry & Mike if you have pictures then please post them, you know my picture taking can't do these pieces justice. Mike and Henry you guys are just too kind. The qaulity and effort that went into this is off the charts. I felt guilty handling all this fine art thinking it was actually Mike's property and I was getting the first pleasure of seeing it all. I don't feel so guilty now, and I understand that Mike's name on the box was his signature. I had intitially thought Henry had made it all for Mike as part of a trade or something.

Thank you both so very much, I am truly humbled by your kind gift. My wife seems to have adopted them both but that is not news lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## SENC (May 17, 2014)

Awesome box by Mike Stafford. Curly maple with curly koa lid.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2014)

That is off the charts cool !!!!!! Nicely done by both of ya !!!! 

Gives me some ideas for next years Charity auction

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 17, 2014)

That is some pretty stuff.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2014)

It was a fun little box- small boxes have their challenges. I made 2 of them just in case one failed. I let Henry chose which one- he picked the sapwood one- nice choice Henry- The button pusher is a sap for dark sapwood combo! Fun build!!! Call inside was sent to me by Henry so I could match to box- Beautiful call Henry-I think Thanks But Bella and I have been in trouble with call ever since. Now we are banned from house with call- had something to do with the 2' balloon attached to call-does anybody know how obnoxious a 30 second duck call is???

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## dbroswoods (May 17, 2014)

Great job guys the call and box are both beautiful!!!!!  

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 17, 2014)

Mike with your post I didn't know whether tho go with the eyecandy or the funny. Went with the eyecandy... the boxes and the call are insanely beautiful!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2014)

Henry and Mike - Amazing work by both of you! The two of you definitely are craftsmen!

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2014)

I would like to add here for all call makers- I always liked looking at your calls and thought they looked nice. Now that I have one in my hands- I have considerable more admiration for your skills. The tolerances on calls and how they fit together is truly amazing. Nice call Henry!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 17, 2014)

I'm thrilled you like it, @Kevin! This is a thanks for the awesome FBE deal you made with me, and als for all you do to keep WB going for all us wood junkies. Huge thanks to @Mike1950 for conspiring with me and for far exceeding my expectations with the box. Your abilities and eye are amazing!

Kevin - one disclaimer and request. I was so excited to get this in the mail to you I did something I never do... I boxed it up the night I finished it and mailed it the next morning. I always hold a call for a few days after finishing to ensure the finish doesn't do something unexpected. This call has a CA finish so should be fine, but on the outside chance it develops any cracks, cloudiness, or other flaws, please promise you'll send it back to be refinished. By the way, the FBE was stabilized (Mel at Wood Dynamics), so it will be pretty impervious to moisture and should hold its color well.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2014)

SENC said:


> I'm thrilled you like it, @Kevin! This is a thanks for the awesome FBE deal you made with me, and als for all you do to keep WB going for all us wood junkies. Huge thanks to @Mike1950 for conspiring with me and for far exceeding my expectations with the box. Your abilities and eye are amazing!
> 
> Kevin - one disclaimer and request. I was so excited to get this in the mail to you I did something I never do... I boxed it up the night I finished it and mailed it the next morning. I always hold a call for a few days after finishing to ensure the finish doesn't do something unexpected. This call has a CA finish so should be fine, but on the outside chance it develops any cracks, cloudiness, or other flaws, please promise you'll send it back to be refinished. By the way, the FBE was stabilized (Mel at Wood Dynamics), so it will be pretty impervious to moisture and should hold its color well.




Thanks for the credit Henry, But just so Kevin knows- It was Henry's Idea. He showed me a picture of a box for a call-sent me a call and the koa and I just sorta copied the box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 17, 2014)

Awesome gesture and great work both of you. Call and box are both beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2014)

All I need to do now is sneak up on a pond full of ducks so I can claim I called in a cluster of ducks.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (May 17, 2014)

Don't say "cluster", or you'll blow your cover. "Flight" of ducks would be better. Or if you really want to sound like an insider with down-and-dirty duck hunters, talk about calling in a "wad" of ducks.


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2014)

Oh I know duck lingo I had shot and feathered (and ate) more ducks by the time I was 14 than most men ever see. I was trying to make a pun. A cluster duck. Like a duck wad. Baaaaad attempt on my part. . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ghost1066 (May 17, 2014)

Beautiful boxes and call. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 17, 2014)

Beautiful craftsmanship on both pieces, along with a great gesture.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 2


----------



## myingling (May 17, 2014)

Great work to both

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## DKMD (May 17, 2014)

Too cool! Beautiful call and an equally impressive box!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## SENC (May 18, 2014)

Thanks, guys, for all the compliments. It is fun making one for someone so deserving, though a little nerve-wracking hoping that it will satisfy.

I will admit that this call was not made without incident. The insert pictured in the call is actually the second insert I started. I was soooo close to finishing the night before when my first insert exploded on me as I was making final cuts on the exhaust end... likely just a weakness somewhere within the blank that reacted to a minor catch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2014)

This call has such precision I just want to send it on a tour so people who don't know, can appreciate it. It's like Mike said, he never was able to appreciate the calls to the extent he does now because he has one in hand. I have calls from quite a few members and no kidding they are all fantastic quality pieces of working, woodworking. But this one just looks like aircraft quality tolerances. That's not saying the other calls I have are not. Thanks for showing the exploded one Henry - it shows us you aren't perfect after all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (May 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> ... Thanks for showing the exploded one Henry - it shows us you aren't perfect after all.



Was there ever any real concern about perfection?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (May 18, 2014)

Keller is the winner! I couldn't decide who would be along first to knock over my pedestal, you or Tony.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

